

Ask HN: Please vote for TabTrick in the Lean Startup Challenge - dawie
http://tabtrick.com/2011/03/lean-tabtrick/
To vote for us please tweet:
Our entry for @AppSumo Lean Challenge http://AppSumo.com/leanchallenge #leanvote35 -- Please RT http://t.co/tIpGylt via @AppSumo
======
koos
I voted for you. Great Story.

